# Old English Sheepdog?



## Brynfire (Aug 19, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here has any opinions about Old English Sheepdogs as a working/guard dog for an acreage - I had one as a teenager (rescue) who was stunning in both areas (even though he had been a town dog the first 9 mos of his life), and I was wondering if he was an exception or if anyone had any experience working with the breed. I have seen a lot of posts regarding mainly 2 breeds of LGD and it made me curious about why the forum posters seem to focus on these two breeds specifically. The hubby and I have been eyeing up an acreage and as we have children (>1-11 yrs) we need a fellow who can do it all. It may be I lucked out with my Noah years ago, as he was a great LGD (live in northern AB here, lots of wildlife), stellar working dog (sheep, chickens/ducks, goats, cattle and horses were our livestock), and had an incredibly sweet patient disposition with children. Anyone with exp with OES who would care to venture an opinion would be much appreciated - thank you in advance!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Great Pyrenees and Anatolian Shepherds (or mixes thereof) are the most readily available LGDs which makes them generally not cost as much to acquire. Because they are a more common breed, it is also easier to get a trained adult if one so desires. So more people have them than any other breed. It doesn't mean the other breeds aren't wonderful guardians, they're just harder to find.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't know so much about them as working dogs, though I groomed one once that lived on a farm. I assume you know about the need for regular grooming to keep them from getting nasty hot spots. The poor dog I groomed had a wonderful home before they had a divorce, then he was left with the husband. Yearly grooming wasn't enough, he kept coming in with hot spots and maggots. 

I sure loved his temperament though, they seem to be great dogs.


----------



## Brynfire (Aug 19, 2014)

Thnx for the replies - breeder availability hadn't occurred to me! As for grooming, yes I am VERY familiar, lol. Twice a day (morning and night) works best to deal with tangles and debris, takes about 15 min if you are keeping up with it. Getting the undercoat pulled in spring is necessary for the weather too, as clipping will ruin their coat on their legs (it won't regrow once it's clipped unfortunately). Thanks to both of you for the replies! =) I'll be looking for some breeders in Canada in the next few months, not just OES of course, but I would prefer one I think. Breed that you know and all that  Thanks again and happy homesteading!


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

The dog that I clipped had NO trouble regrowing the hair on his legs!  Glad to hear you know about the grooming issue though, some just don't realize how much is involved. I've always enjoyed OES, wouldn't take one on because I don't want to groom my own dog that much, I'm all about easy care now!


----------



## Brynfire (Aug 19, 2014)

I didn't when I got him, lol, was a learning curve for sure. Wasn't aware of the hair growth issue until a breeder told me if I got him clipped not to do his legs as they can have regrowth problems, especially below the knees. I never tried, but he sent me some pics of the result, that was enough to convince me lol. Our winters can be harsh and I didn't want to deprive him of his coat down there. OES are like big kids, they love being near their people, so the 2x daily brushing was just his cup of tea. I have heard you can do it once a week, but I think that's for companion animals? Mine got muddy and twiggy and full of burrs if I left him, so I took the cowards way out and brushed him lots, lol. He demanded a spot on the bed too, so it was partially self defence!


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

I have only met a few oes but the ones I met were very people orientated. If left alone they would wander. I can't see one being a Lgd, but I sure it could make a good farm dog.


----------

